# -      .

## NATYE

!
      .  2011               .          10 %     .      ??

----------

> 2011               .


          ?

----------


## NATYE

> ?


 -1   ,     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 10 %     .


    ?        10%? 
,        :Frown:

----------


## NATYE

> ?        10%? 
> ,


. 17    01.04.1996 N 27- "  ()      "

----------

> ?        10%? 
> ,


  :Frown: 
,    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

10%       ???   ,      ???  :Wow:   ...
  ,  ,   ?

----------


## NATYE

> ,    ?


.      2010      ,    2010     !  :Confused:

----------


## NATYE

> 10%       ???   ,      ???   ...
>   ,  ,   ?


 ,    . ,    .   ,  ,       ..

----------

> .      2010      ,    2010     !


!!!  :Wow:

----------

> ,    . ,    .   ,  ,       ..


             ?

----------


## NATYE

> ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

-    ,   ?       ?    ,   ,   ...  :Embarrassment:

----------

> -    ,   ?       ?    ,   ,   ...


 , .
,    ""     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

?      ( !)  ...

----------

> ?      ( !)  ...


    . 
 ,  ,    1-2-3   ,     ?  :Wow:

----------


## NATYE

> , .
> ,    ""     .


 ))

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,  ,    1-2-3   ,     ?


  , .


-,     -     .

----------

> -,     -     .

----------


## NATYE

- 


 14  2012 .   N 27-10140/2011

   ,       06.05.2011 N 6 "             "      .
 ,               ,      .
,      2010        ,                     .            .

,               ,            ,   17  27-,           10%      .


            .
    ,    ,                ,                ,      .
             ,            30 794,64 .  ,   ,   .
                 .
    112, 114     ( -  ),    19                11.06.1999 N 41/9      ,    .

----------


## NATYE

:        :Frown:

----------

...
    :        .    /  ,     .
        , ..  .
     ?

----------


## NATYE

,     ??    -,   ?

----------


## Nephila

> - 
> 
> 
>  14  2012 .   N 27-10140/2011

----------


## Fraxine

:Wow:    -   /,       - !!! 
     .

----------

...        ?

 ,       -            -  ?     ?

    ...      10%   ...

----------

> ...        ?
> 
>  ,       -            -  ?     ?
> 
>     ...      10%   ...


! ,  !

----------

, ,   ,              .    -  .

----------

> ...        ?
> 
>  ,       -            -  ?     ?
> 
>     ...      10%   ...


 **,   #22  ?  :Redface:

----------

**,    -     .

----------


## Fraxine

> ...        ?


    - .    " ",   -     ,     .

----------

> **,    -     .


!      :Smilie:

----------

*Fraxine*,     ,      ,

----------

...    ,  10%    ,       ,      ...

      ...  ,    ,  ...

   ,      -     ...

    ,  ...   ' ...         ...

----------


## Nephila

,      ,      300  ,        01.09.2011  30.06.2012.,        300  ,       -,      ? :Wow:

----------


## NATYE

,  2  2011 . .      1        10 %     .                      ??       ?..  :Smilie:

----------


## sovetov

, .
    : ,     .     -      -  ?
,     .

----------


## Nsk

-       ,     ?
   ""   ?   ? 
    .  -  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

(  ).   .     :Big Grin: , ,      .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nsk

*ZZZhanna*,      -,     ?      ?
  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,      4    . ...
              2.

----------


## Nsk

,     -   ,

----------

,      ,     ?!!! :Redface:

----------

.   , ,   ,   .

----------

2      6,1.    :Frown:            !!! :Embarrassment:

----------


## ZZZhanna

,      .

----------

> ,      .


     .     .    ?! :Embarrassment:

----------


## echinaceabel

> -       ,     ?


 :yes:     .
             .  -             .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,    2 .2012 .  4.2011.     :Biggrin: 
 :       ,          ,         ,         ,        ,      (  ). .. ,       .
 ,   .    1,    ,         .

----------

> ,    2 .2012 .  4.2011.    
>  :       ,          ,         ,         ,        ,      (  ). .. ,       .
>  ,   .    1,    ,         .


    .    (     4 .).    .       .

----------


## _123

.          1,5,     ,      ,   .     ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> .          1,5,     ,      ,


  ,   -    .  (  100%)     .

----------

*echinaceabel*,  .  ,   -    "",   .
"", "", "","" ,   ,      .

----------


## _123

!

----------


## NATYE

. ..       ,         ,     (            (  ,     ..)       13.07.2012  27-14147/2011). 
      ,     :Smilie:

----------

